# Need help



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Been fishing all summer for a decent to monster cat I have caught a lot of fish with no luck of the size I have been looking for. With that said it has to be where I'm fishing. I'm in north east Ohio. I fish Berlin and walbourn a lot. Going out tomorrow night please give me somewhere to try. I need that monster this year !!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

well you found me..


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

First, define "monster". Second, determine if those fish are in the waters you're fishing. Third, determine if the tactics you are using are successfully used by other to catch the size fish you're looking for. 
Your post is very vague, so it's about impossible to give any direct pointers.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Looking for a lake or body if water in the area that houses consistent big catfish. I'm using live and cut shad. Just wondering where you guys have been catching them.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

There is another thread about mogadore and the sizes they are getting out of there. You're basically looking for the same thing that the rest of us are. That's what makes it exciting for me, that the next bite I get could be that monster I have been looking for. Milton is rank as the best for cats over 26" in the northeast region. They are in there, but it takes time and a lot of patients to finally land that trophy fish you're looking for. Take your time, carry a small pocket book and track the areas u are fishing along with the size and consistency you are catching them at, bait used, water clarity and depth of the water. Once you have 3 or 4 charts you can compare, then you can start narrowing down the best areas, times, bait to use and work from there. Like the bass guys do before a tournament when they are prefishing, that's the whole point so they aren't out the day of the tournament still looking for that sweet spot where the fish are. Patients and note taking are essential when it comes to finding that monster you are lookng for. If you want to just show up to a spot that you have very little knowledge of and expect to land that monster it's going to be more out of luck than anything when or if you happen to get him. Any of the pro anglers will tell you that prefishing is very important to their success rate. Good luck out there and I hope you finally get the beast that has eluded the majority of us for a while now.

Here is a link that list the top lakes by size. They are definately in these lakes, but if you're just expecting to show up with out doing your homework first and going out a few times at different times with different set ups it going to basically be a shot in the dark for you. Not saying it couldnt happen as it does every day, but most of those catches are due to more luck than skill. Link is below and I hope it helps shed some light on what you are looking for. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...ecast_channelcatfish/tabid/23061/Default.aspx


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As mentioned, just changing lakes isn't likely to change your results.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you for the advice guys. I will policy it to good use


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Decided to go to lake Milton tonight. Never been out there. Any tips on where to fish there ?


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

The Craig beach side is where I fish at. Take the trail that goes along the right side of the ampitheatre thing. Take the first right and follow that like ur going to walk straight into the water. U should see the open spot, it fairly large. Look for the big flood lights on the other side of the lake. U will want to be directly across from them. Good luck.


----------

